# [RISOLTO]Aggiornamento a VBox 4.2.18 e USE qt4 disabilitata

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... un po di tempo fa avevo aggiornato virtualbox alla versione 4.2.18, ieri ho provato ad avviarlo ma non l'ho trovavo nel menu applicazioni di gnome.Ho cercato anche in /bin e /usr/bin ma non c'era traccia, cosi ho provato a reinstallare e ho visto che la USE qt4 era disabilitata.Volevo sapere se è un cambiamento voluto o è stata una dimenticanza.

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## fturco

Che io sappia le USE flag predefinite vengono specificate dal profilo prescelto. Cosa ti restituisce il comando:

```
euse -i -g qt4
```

? (euse fa parte del pacchetto gentoolkit)

----------

## sabayonino

l'eseguibile dovrebbe trovarsi in /opt/VirtualBox   o comunque in /opt

----------

## Massimog

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Che io sappia le USE flag predefinite vengono specificate dal profilo prescelto. Cosa ti restituisce il comando:
> 
> ```
> euse -i -g qt4
> ```
> ...

 

```
tani@gentoo-laptop ~ $ euse -i -g qt4

global use flags (searching: qt4)

************************************************************

[- cD   ] qt4 - Add support for the Qt GUI/Application Toolkit version 4.x

```

ultimamente ho eliminato per sbaglio il file package.use, puo darsi che la prima volta avevo inserito qt4 li.comunque anche dal wiki qt4 è abilitato di default https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox

----------

## Massimog

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> l'eseguibile dovrebbe trovarsi in /opt/VirtualBox   o comunque in /opt

 

si trova in 

```
tani@gentoo-laptop ~ $ ls /usr/bin/|grep Vir

VirtualBox

```

----------

## djinnZ

verifica per la use headless (che disabilita qt4 se non ricordo male), controlla che che in make.conf non hai da qualche parte un USE="-*" o USE="-qt4" (come mi fa pensare quel "[- cD   ]", come ti è stato giustamente suggerito), controlla il profilo che hai scelto (ed un eselect profile set x --force non guasta mai).

Per giocare con make.conf euse e ufed (almeno per riordinare alfabeticamente e per linea, o per cercare cosa è attivo, per lavoare meglio un euse -D/-E) sono tuoi amici, editare a manina no (lo ho imparato a mie spese).  :Wink: 

Se hai eliminato package.use controlla prima che tutto il sistema non abbia altre dipendenze da sistemare (quindi emerge per @pèreserved-rebuild o per --depclean non riporta nulla, non basta che per -DNu sia a posto), eventualmente 

```
emerge -1 libtool 
```

 se hai aggiornato il gcc ed un python-update non guastano.

Considerando che non hai riportato il profilo e le use attivate per il pacchetto, con queste scarne informazioni che fornisci, tutto ciò che posso è tirare ad indovinare per produrmi in siffatti suggerimenti generici (con ogni probabilità balordi).

caveat emptor: non ho verificato i comandi e sono andato a memoria, quindi controlla prima di fare danni.

----------

## Massimog

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> verifica per la use headless (che disabilita qt4 se non ricordo male), controlla che che in make.conf non hai da qualche parte un USE="-*" o USE="-qt4" (come mi fa pensare quel "[- cD   ]", come ti è stato giustamente suggerito), controlla il profilo che hai scelto (ed un eselect profile set x --force non guasta mai).
> 
> Per giocare con make.conf euse e ufed (almeno per riordinare alfabeticamente e per linea, o per cercare cosa è attivo, per lavoare meglio un euse -D/-E) sono tuoi amici, editare a manina no (lo ho imparato a mie spese). 
> 
> Se hai eliminato package.use controlla prima che tutto il sistema non abbia altre dipendenze da sistemare (quindi emerge per @pèreserved-rebuild o per --depclean non riporta nulla, non basta che per -DNu sia a posto), eventualmente 
> ...

 

make.conf

```
USE="networkmanager nvidia xvmc v4l2 lm_sensors -qt4"

```

eselect profile list

```
 [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome *

```

di sicuro stava il package.use prima che la eliminavo... se non ci sono altri suggerimenti posso mettere RISOLTO

----------

## djinnZ

Unico consiglio che posso darti è di usare package.use come dir. Voluto, se era questo che intendevi, è voluto perchè l'interfaccia grafica è qt-based. Un poco come per la vecchia storia della dipendenza da gtk di OOo per evere l'icona tray su kde. Non è realmente usato ma nel makefile o negli autotools li pretende comunque.

Ci sono pacchetti che si tirano appresso gnome o kde indipendentemente da quello che hai scelto.

----------

## Massimog

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Unico consiglio che posso darti è di usare package.use come dir. Voluto, se era questo che intendevi, è voluto perchè l'interfaccia grafica è qt-based. Un poco come per la vecchia storia della dipendenza da gtk di OOo per evere l'icona tray su kde. Non è realmente usato ma nel makefile o negli autotools li pretende comunque.
> 
> Ci sono pacchetti che si tirano appresso gnome o kde indipendentemente da quello che hai scelto.

 

A dire la verità è stato quando stavo cercando di creare la dir package.use, che usando con poca attenzione il comando mv mi son giocato il file(adesso sarò più attento   :Laughing:  )

Adesso è tutto chiaro 

grazie a tutti

----------

